# Sticky  New Parts now available



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

we now supply brand new parts for the Skyline series. 32/33/34GTR and soon 35. mainly standard service items inc bearings, discs, brake pads, filters, gasket sets etc. Please feel free to ask away.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

YHPM


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

do you keep the HKS metal exhaust gaskets?(full kit)

alex


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Can you get the bolt and nut for the RB26DETT idle and tensioner pulleys and also a set for the Neo RB25DET? I am rebuilding I don't want to use an old item on my build after hearing the nightmares.


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

dave can u let me know how much you can get me tomei or hks gasket set inlet ,exhaust manifolds and head gasket 1.2mm for je 87mm pistons thx


----------



## thegosson (Jun 16, 2007)

i need a rear wheel bearing for my r33 gtr. how much and how soon shipped to ireland please??


----------



## 2fastskyline (Feb 3, 2009)

*OE Clutch kit*

Hi,

Can you ship to the US (07601)?

Nissan clutch kit for R33 GTR

Disc 30100-0V708
Cover 30210-24U00
Bearing 30502-12U00

Thx
Ed


----------



## Califunky (Oct 24, 2005)

Are you going to be doing bushes - the ones on my stagea are shagged and need replacing fairly urgently


----------



## liner33 (Feb 4, 2009)

hello, i need a radiator for my 95 gtr r33. and will you post to hamburg? also do you have a samco hose kit for the rad?


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

*Cam Belt RB26DETT*

Hi Dave
How much for a nismo cam belt, and also the original one?
Just wondering how much the price difference is.
Also would you have a secondhand cank pulley?
Thanks
Polay


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Polay said:


> Hi Dave
> How much for a nismo cam belt, and also the original one?
> Just wondering how much the price difference is.
> Also would you have a secondhand cank pulley?
> ...


check my website for new parts:thumbsup:


----------



## KinGTR (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi

Just wondering can you get a front reinforcing bar for a R33 GTR? (the bar behind the front bumper) I Take Nissan 8 weeks to get one in from Japan!

Cheers 

Adam


----------



## KinGTR (Jul 24, 2007)

Also can you get parts for a HKS Priest exhaust system? (took a bit of a beating off a bumpy road)

Thanks


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Dave

I'm wondering if you do cambelt tensioners and the bolts?

If you have them i will get them.

Cheers.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

willrobdon said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I'm wondering if you do cambelt tensioners and the bolts?
> 
> ...


Hi Will, available through the webshop. Did you get the pictures of the EGT as its sitting here with your name on it


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

No i didn't get it! 

I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

any chance of giving me a price for a full engine gasket kit oem for the rb26 and if you can complete set of core plugs same engine thx m8


----------



## JulesS14200 (Sep 6, 2005)

Dave,

I wanna swap my cam covers before JAE, how much is a gasket set?

Cheers


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

JulesS14200 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I wanna swap my cam covers before JAE, how much is a gasket set?
> 
> Cheers


contact Jayr33 off here, he has a new set he's not using


----------



## JulesS14200 (Sep 6, 2005)

davew said:


> contact Jayr33 off here, he has a new set he's not using


Hes using them now, can you get them?

I would call up Nissan but I'm not even sure how many gaskets I need to change?


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

can you send me a price for R34 road/track ohlins please


----------



## M1K3Y_P (Aug 22, 2013)

Are you able to provide OEM clips? I am in need of a full set of side skirt clips to refit my skirts on my R32 GTR

Thanks


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

M1K3Y_P said:


> Are you able to provide OEM clips? I am in need of a full set of side skirt clips to refit my skirts on my R32 GTR
> 
> Thanks


I got mine from Nissan uk. If you're talking about the white ones.


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks Buddy.


----------

